

Ask HN: Do you store emails as plaintext? - 182446

Do you store emails as plaintext?
======
pieter
It might help if you tell us why you want to know.

~~~
182446
Just wondering if it is standard practise.

------
retube
No, they're hashed. It's very easy to do.

